# car stereo (stock)



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

I have this Toyota stereo deck model#36404 and CD deck model#34230 in my 1998 Rav4. I don't have any problem with my stereo and so my speakers my question is: I bought this 12" Pioneer Sub few moths ago now. Is it possible to add this sub to my existing unit. Usually from the back of the aftermarket system there is red and white RCA jacks for the speaker output where you can hook these wire to the power amplifier also you need a remote wire to turn on and off the amp but i don't think i have these wire from my Toyota stereo deck. just want to know if it can be done before. Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah with a thing called a "line level converter" wichi takes the signal from your rear speakers and uses that for a signal input to your amplifier. If your amp has a high level input on it then you would not need the converter.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Exactly what Lee said. Also - for your remote turn on wire - you can buy a fuse tap and tap into your radio fuse or another fuse that only has power when the car is on.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

yeh i have this HPF, LPF controls and it also says "Boost", "Hi variable", then "Sub variable", "Boost".
LED's- clipping, protection and power
+ LCH - +RCH- 
+ Bridged -

to make it simple this is my power amp
Legacy LA430, 500w Series 4
A friend of mine just gave it to me so I got to get use of it.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

do you have to hook up any wire to the remote terminal on the power amp and what about the power for it. thinking of wiring it direct to the battery and with a relay in line so when the radio turn on and so as the external cd deck i will tap it from the power to the cd deck with a relay attach to it though


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Run power to the positive on the battery. Ground it to the chasis on the car. remote terminal is the how the amp is going to know when to turn on and off. Run the wire from the remote terminal to your radio fuse. So when the radio gets power, your amp turns on. When the radio shuts off, then the amp turns off.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks. that means the remote wire is a positive signal as well


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, any switched live source will do for a remote. Keep your grounds short as possible and make sure they touch a bare metal part of chassis


----------

